# Best way to remove expanding foam



## retrophile (Jul 3, 2011)

Any ideas on the best method to remove this?

Made a background with expanding foam and coco-fibre for some WTFs.

The lower part of the foam has expanded too much and I need to take some of it off. It was put directly onto the glass.

Any recommendations on how I can cut the excess away properly so that it doesn't look a mess?

Cheers
Steph


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

retrophile said:


> Any ideas on the best method to remove this?
> 
> Made a background with expanding foam and coco-fibre for some WTFs.
> 
> ...


Its difficult with out actually seeing what your trying to achieve,but i guess a broken hacksaw blade or a stanley knife blade will be useful tools,wrap some tape on the back of the stanly and around the bit of hacksaw blade your holding to protect your hands or at least make life more comfortable,for future ref.expanding foam can be manipulated when part cured and if one sprays the viv with water before and after using the foam then this will help it cure and expand more predictably
Stu


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Small Hacksaw.


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

A little bit less messy would be a box knife.
If you get a large one with a wide blade (which bends less) then it`ll slice through the foam like butter.
The blade slides out of the handle to any length you need making it very versatile for the job.
Stanley CARDED STANDARD KNIFE 18M 0 10 280

Mike


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

IMO the blade is too small and I've snapped a few trying to carve before!


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

id just cut into it and lever the entire background out and start over its surprisingly easy


----------

